

Business Model Generation Book Looks Amazing - olliesaunders
http://normativedesign.tumblr.com/post/207637923/business-model-generation

======
thelonecabbage
why do I have the overpowering feeling that the post was written by the author
of the book?

~~~
swombat
Well, there's a fair few authors to that book, from the looks of its web page,
and none of them is <http://twitter.com/mmilan> , who's the author of the
article.

The book looks good, btw. I think I'm going to get a copy, if only to get a
well designed business book with neat diagrams.

PS: I did order a copy.

